# Finishing Question ??



## Darley (Jan 31, 2005)

While I doing pens some people on this site use denaturated spirit to whipe the dust off after every grade of mm while doing sanding, and some use mineral oil in they last finishing state of turning items, I went to all the store in my town, I mean chermist, paint shop, hardware store, and so on , no body know about denaturated spirit or mineral oil.

SO my Questions is 

Beside using denaturated spirit for pen, what are you using it for in normal use at home ??

Mineral oil, what is mineral oil?? and what do you use it for at home ??.

I'm pretty sure that we got this in Australia but under different name .

Any help ?

Thank you 

Serge


----------



## tipusnr (Jan 31, 2005)

Both are used for paint thinners and are the main ingrediant in many commercially branded thinners and strippers.  The spirit should be mineral spirits, denatured being a treatment for the compound.  Don't know of another name for mineral oil.  Hopefully Lou, or one of the others with more of a chemistry background, will pipe in soon.

The basic idea however is to use something that will assist in pulling the sanding dust out of the grain of the wood to give a clean surface for the next step in the process.  Merely wiping the surface often "packs" the sawdust in the grain.

Good luck.


----------



## Fred in NC (Jan 31, 2005)

Denatured ALCOHOL (spirits)  is the solvent for SHELLAC. Maybe the hardware store people will understand if you mention this.

Please look at this page:

http://www.npi.gov.au/database/substance-info/profiles/35.html

I much prefer using this because it will evaporate quickly with no residue. For that matter, any kind of alcohol should work.  Plain rubbing alcohol should also work OK. (Some have a lot of additives)

MINERAL OIL is a laxative.  I buy it at the drugstore. It leaves an oily residue that might affect some kinds of finishes.


----------



## ryannmphs (Jan 31, 2005)

Mineral Oil - also known as Intestinal Lubricant.

I find it in the Health and Beauty section of my local Wal*Mart or grocery store.


Ryan


----------



## tipusnr (Jan 31, 2005)

OK guys...I deserved that!  Next time I'll wake up before typing!!  Did I, at least, get the theory right?!?


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 31, 2005)

Aren't you is AU??  Words and their meanings will have some differences. 

Ask anybody who sells paint for whatever they would use to thin shellac. I don't recall what you call it down there, but it will be something that has the word "spirits" in it. Ask for Methanol or Methyl Spirits. They may also relate to "Wood Alcohol".

Mineral Oil is called Paraffin Oil in the rest of the English speaking world. From your Chemist, they might relate to a "laxative oil". 

Mineral Spirits is universally known as Paint Thinner. It may have Naptha or some other petroleum distillates in it, but it still ralates to thinning oil based paint.


----------



## Gary (Jan 31, 2005)

The two most commonly found alcohols are ethanol (ethyl alcohol) as found in whiskey, and isopropyl alcohol as found in rubbing alcohol. Denatured alcohol is ethanol that has been made unfit for human consumption by the addition of harmful additives in order to make it exempt from taxes. As Fred stated, denatured alcohol is the main solvent for disolving shellac flakes. Wood alcohol is methanol and is derived by the distructive distillation of wood.

Mineral spirits is a blend paraffins, cycloparaffins and aromatic hydrocarbons with boiling points which lie within a specific range. It's primary use is as a paint thinner and paint clean-up solvent.

Mineral oil is a refined crude oil product whose main use is as a lubricant.

Denatured alcohol is used to wipe wood down during sanding because it's highly volatile and evaporites quickly without a residue. Lacquer thinner works just as well. Mineral spirits or naptha will take longer to evaporate and can leave a residue. You can also just use compressed air and avoid the continued used of solvents if you wish.


----------



## Fred in NC (Jan 31, 2005)

Hehe.. a soft brush works too !


----------



## Darley (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> <br />Aren't you is AU??  Words and their meanings will have some differences.
> 
> Ask anybody who sells paint for whatever they would use to thin shellac. I don't recall what you call it down there, but it will be something that has the word "spirits" in it. Ask for Methanol or Methyl Spirits. They may also relate to "Wood Alcohol".
> ...




Thank you very much for your answers all of you and yes we do have those product here, mineral turp ( paint thiner ) and the well know parrafine oil ( many use for this one ) I have to ask the question we are different country with different words or meaning but the product is the same. Russ, Yes I'm from Down 
Under Australia queensland states, Fred thanks for the link this is helpful 

Cheer all of you and thanks again

Serge


----------



## Fred in NC (Feb 1, 2005)

By the way, after doing some research, I find that what we buy in the US drug stores with the MINERAL OIL label, as a laxative, is LIQUID PETROLATUM.   Some turners have used it on salad bowls, since it is edible.  Also, it is a good preservative for IVORY, to keep it from cracking.  

Kerosene, also called mineral oil by some, is a different substance. Like Russ said, it is called PARAFFIN OIL in the UK and AU, and people refer to it simply as PARAFFIN.  What we buy in the US as paraffin they call PARAFFIN WAX.

I love doing such research to find the truth and facts.  I learn a lot from it.


----------



## RussFairfield (Feb 1, 2005)

"We are a common people, separated by a common language."

You need an English/English dictionary. The following is a good one for starters. 

http://www.effingpot.com/index.shtml


----------



## Darley (Feb 1, 2005)

Well Fred what a good men you are with all this knowledge to share with us, thank you very much .

Russ thanks for you English dictionary, but you see here we don't use much as we are our own look at this []

http://www.australianexplorer.com/australian_slang.htm

Hope you enjoy

Serge


----------



## woodpens (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for the link, Serge. My 16 year old son is headed your way in June for 3 weeks. He'll like the site. He is getting more and more excited every day!


----------



## Darley (Feb 1, 2005)

Jim if he want to see Fraser Island is welcome to see me, we may have breaky together, and I will show him around

Serge


----------



## Gregory Huey (Feb 1, 2005)

Denatured alcohol is ok but I like the stuff that is for human comsumption. and use a tack rag on the blank.


----------



## Gary (Feb 1, 2005)

Like the rum my aunt used to buy to make gumbo...two tablespoons full for the gumbo and the rest for the cook.



> _Originally posted by Gregory Huey_
> <br />Denatured alcohol is ok but I like the stuff that is for human comsumption. and use a tack rag on the blank.


----------



## woodpens (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Darley_
> <br />Jim if he want to see Fraser Island is welcome to see me, we may have breaky together, and I will show him around


I am not sure where they (People to People) are going, but I'll have him take a look. If he will be going anywhere near you, we'll exchange contact info. Thanks for the hospitality!


----------



## Darley (Feb 1, 2005)

No worries Jim you can contact me on my e-mail.

Here's 2 links

http://www.dkd.net/fraser/

http://www.herveybaytourism.com.au/

If is comming a litle later around end July or August I can put him on a friend boat for Whale Watching.


Serge


----------



## Darley (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gary_
> <br />Like the rum my aunt used to buy to make gumbo...two tablespoons full for the gumbo and the rest for the cook.
> 
> 
> ...



Well guy's in a nice way to double or triple your production, [][]

Serge


----------



## Darley (Feb 1, 2005)

Found today what you call in the States denaturated spirit, we call this Methylated Spirits ( 95% Ethanol ) gosh that what the boss at home use to clean the windows with news paper [8D].

BTW some low class people here drink it with OJ [xx(]

Serge


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Serge,
Some of the poor here drink Listerine (Mouthwash)  [xx(] hard for me to watch... [:I]


----------

